# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Nov-Dec 2019 Challenge: Yinzhou county

## Azélor

This map is part of the Kingdom in the clouds, (actually an Empire), more details in the link below:
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...l=1#post408868

This is a style that I wanted to try for some time. Focusing on the countryside and farmlands. 
As mentioned in the thread above, I was going to map the whole province (Sanhejie) but it is too ambitious for the moment and I will only focus on a relatively tiny part, Yinzhou county. 

Yinzhou county is located at the northeastern limit of the province. 
It is named like the city that makes most of the population.

Yinzhou is the province capital and largest city. It has a population of 150 000 people and covers 6 km2.
It is an old city, founded several centuries ago. 
It was once the capital of a powerful kingdom. Alas, time passed and it lost a lot of political influence after another city was chosen to become the capital. 
Still, with an ideal geographic position with access to many rivers, it remains one of the largest and richest city of the Empire.

The county itself is also pretty rich. It is smaller than most counties because it has a high population density. 

Here's some data on the county:Area: 364 km2
  Population: 186 400, density 511.3 per km2Rural: 36 400 (19%)
  Urban: 150 000 (81%)
Latitude: 6.5 North
Altitude: 995 m
Climate: tropical monsoon (Af), similar to Medellin Colombia Coldest month : 21° C
Hottest month: 24° C
Dry season in winter with precipitation peaks after the equinoxes. 
Location of the province in the Empire




Location of the county in the province:

----------


## Azélor

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## J.Edward

This is going to be fun to watch.  :Smile: 
I like it already.

----------


## DrWho42

this looks excellent so far. can't wait to see your further work  :Very Happy:

----------


## Azélor

Too much green ?
Should I town down the colour a bit?


### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Azélor

I toned down the greens and I'm not sure it's enough.
It's almost finished, only the last finishing touches remain. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Falconius

This is pretty cool.  The scale of this map is pretty unique and interesting too.  I don't think I see many at this size around here on the guild.  I actually really like these greens, and their saturation level, but have you tried matching them to the region scale map greens to see how that looks?

----------


## Azélor

It look like this

----------


## Azélor

Ok, I think I'm done. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

You have a very particular (and insanely detailed) style! And I like so much the idea of doing a part of our country.... I borrowed it ;-)

----------


## J.Edward

That came out well.  :Smile: 
I agree, I love the detail you bring to your maps.

----------


## aeshnidae

This looks great! It's actually pretty cool to see so much farm land.  :Smile:  My only input would be to lower the fill or opacity on the title to match the other font, which looks more worn.

----------


## ThomasR

I concur on the high level of detail. Well done Vincent !

----------

